# Audi Prices



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I see that the online brochure now features the Roadster. I like many are disappointed at the high cost of the new TT despite additional features that are now standard. Not to have climate control available as standard on a £30k plus car is one thing but to now charge £425 for a wind deflector for me is probably the last straw in deciding not to purchase a new roadster next year. Unless the dealers start discounting them (which I doubt in the short term).

Although I really like the new model thankfully I still really enjoy my current roadster so it's not all bad news for me!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I think the whole mk3 packages are over priced and at this point I have no intention of going the new TT route and next year I'll be looking around at other manufacturers to see what I can get for my money. I mean to fully exploit the new virtual cockpit you need the Tech pack and at the moment that just doesn't make financial sense being as the driving dynamics of the TT mk3 is not much of an improvement over the mk2 in my opinion.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Templar said:


> I think the whole mk3 packages are over priced and at this point I have no intention of going the new TT route and next year I'll be looking around at other manufacturers to see what I can get for my money. I mean to fully exploit the new virtual cockpit you need the Tech pack and at the moment that just doesn't make financial sense being as the driving dynamics of the TT mk3 is not much of an improvement over the mk2 in my opinion.


I totally agree with you. I have been in the fortunate position over the years for my wife and myself to own many Audi's and generally consider nothing else. This is the first time we will be looking at other non audi options seriously.

I have driven the mk3 TDI this week which was enjoyable but didn't blow me away which actually is a good thing as I normally let my heart rule my head. Once I like a motor my attitude tends to " want one at almost any cost". This did not happen on this occasion. So financially at least this is not a bad thing.

I also appreciate that at the moment discounts will not be available but to be also offered a really poor p/e on my current TTR for Spring delivery this really enforces my view that Audi doesn't deserve my business.


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

The problem with the MK3 is that it isn't different or exciting enough from the MK2 to convince many MK2 drivers to make the leap. Plus it isn't different enough from the MK2 to entice new customers who are already familiar with the current model. That on top of the steep prices is simply going to push people more into Porsche direction.

An almost new TTS MK2 with just a couple of K on the clock for 33k or a brand new MK3 for 46K. Both look almost identical. So the question is if it's worth 13k to have a nice dashboard?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

RichP said:


> The problem with the MK3 is that it isn't different or exciting enough from the MK2 to convince many MK2 drivers to make the leap. Plus it isn't different enough from the MK2 to entice new customers who are already familiar with the current model. That on top of the steep prices is simply going to push people more into Porsche direction.
> 
> An almost new TTS MK2 with just a couple of K on the clock for 33k or a brand new MK3 for 46K. Both look almost identical. So the question is if it's worth 13k to have a nice dashboard?


In the past the difference between say a Porsche boxster and TTR was always difficult for me to financially justify. Clearly this has now changed. For similar money I think I would prefer a lesser spec'd boxster than a modestly spec'd TTR.

I just wish the public would refuse to pay these inflated prices and manufacturers would eventually get the message, sadly this is unlikely ever to happen.


----------



## AudiAl (Jun 16, 2014)

Audi are capitalising on their brand image. Go back 10, maybe 15 years and they were always seen as a poor man's BMW. Imagine you'd just arrived on Earth from another planet and were on the lookout for a motor. With no brand prejudice or bias, what does Audi offer that say Nissan for example doesn't? To me, the answer would simply be nicer quality materials on the interior. For every thing else - driving pleasure, standard features, looks, value for money Audi has nothing over other mainstream brands.

One of the reasons I bought an Audi after a long succession of Ford, Vauxhall, a BMW and a SEAT - was down to it's image and my badge snobbery. I wanted something that looks nice, drives ok and gives the impression of one upmanship on my friends and colleagues (yes I know that's a bad trait, but be honest, who doesn't do that even just a tiny bit!?).

In reality, I would have probably been just as happy and financially much better off in a Kia Pro C'eed but couldn't possibly ever consider buying that brand no matter how good they might be.

Audi are relying on this. They are very much the Apple of the car world.

For me personally, my next car will be what I should have bought instead of the TT. A mk7 Golf GTD. A perfect compromise between perceived image quality, driving fun, reasonable running costs, loads of tech and bags of practicality.

Edit: I should add, you guys are probably in the £30k+ market, my budget was £17k so I'm really comparing the likes of the A3 to the he Leon, Golf, Focus etc rather than the TT to it's direct competitors but you get my drift regarding image & pricing.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

AudiAl said:


> Audi are capitalising on their brand image. Go back 10, maybe 15 years and they were always seen as a poor man's BMW. Imagine you'd just arrived on Earth from another planet and were on the lookout for a motor. With no brand prejudice or bias, what does Audi offer that say Nissan for example doesn't? To me, the answer would simply be nicer quality materials on the interior. For every thing else - driving pleasure, standard features, looks, value for money Audi has nothing over other mainstream brands.
> 
> One of the reasons I bought an Audi after a long succession of Ford, Vauxhall, a BMW and a SEAT - was down to it's image and my badge snobbery. I wanted something that looks nice, drives ok and gives the impression of one upmanship on my friends and colleagues (yes I know that's a bad trait, but be honest, who doesn't do that even just a tiny bit!?).
> 
> ...


I agree with you, for many people myself included the badge makes the difference. Occasionally car magazines do experiments by covering the badge of a new motor and asking the public to guess who makes the car and how much they think it costs.

On the subject of Audi's high prices paying these don't even guarantee reliability as they don't fair particularly well in reliability league tables.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

As I have said in other threads, I was looking to 'downsize' from my R8, A TTS or a wait for the TTRS was on the cards, but spec a TTS to the level of stuff it should have std and its £48K, thats going to put the TTRS at at least mid £50K maybe closer to £60K.
Next years BMW M2 looks ever more attractive


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I do have a great fondness for Audi interiors, they're just a nice place to be albeit the TT mk2 was seriously showing its age on the interior and one of the reasons I didn't in the end have me one of the final run out models and went for a different model altogether which also worked out better value for what I got.
I would have liked to go for a mk3 late next year but unless there is some discounts going I won't be having one, just can't see the value in them.

It's Looking like it's not quite the big hitter Audi were hoping for going by the comments on here and even my local dealers in not so many words have said the test drives have not been as busy as expected.

Go figure ay :?


----------



## AudiAl (Jun 16, 2014)

Templar said:


> I do have a great fondness for Audi interiors, they're just a nice place to be albeit the TT mk2 was seriously showing its age on the interior and one of the reasons I didn't in the end have me one of the final run out models and went for a different model altogether which also worked out better value for what I got.
> I would have liked to go for a mk3 late next year but unless there is some discounts going I won't be having one, just can't see the value in them.
> 
> It's Looking like it's not quite the big hitter Audi were hoping for going by the comments on here and even my local dealers in not so many words have said the test drives have not been as busy as expected.
> ...


My TT was at the dealers today and I had an A3 Saloon 1.6TDI S-Line as a courtesy car. Although it wasn't as quick (obviously) it was fully loaded with kit, was uber comfortable, really nice to drive (accepting the lack of pace) and to be honest, I'd swap it for my 2011 TT in a heartbeat. But would I pay the £24,995 used asking price? Definitely not.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

AudiAl said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > I do have a great fondness for Audi interiors, they're just a nice place to be albeit the TT mk2 was seriously showing its age on the interior and one of the reasons I didn't in the end have me one of the final run out models and went for a different model altogether which also worked out better value for what I got.
> ...


I've heard very good reports on the new S3..great handling car with a quick engine and of course, the new Quattro as fitted the the Golf R and more recently the mk3 TT. I think it looks pretty good too.


----------



## buddylove (May 22, 2012)

I love the TT, had a MKI for 10 years and MKII for just over 2 years now. I know it's a new model and the technology is far better than the MKII so a premium is expected on release. However, I costed up a sline FWD 2L with super sports seats, extended leather pack, comfort & sound pack, technology pack, privacy glass, LED interior light pack and it was coming in just shy of £39,000. Bearing in mind the similarity to the MKII externally then I can't justify buying a MKIII.....as they say in Dragons Den, I'm out :?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

The 1.8 TFSI A3 is pretty quick for the money.


----------



## Leegaryhall (Aug 21, 2011)

Recently chopped in my Mk2 TDI Sline for the new S3..what a car!
Ok, doesn't look as swanky as the sporty TT but the interior is leagues ahead of the Mk2 and boy does it go.

always had in the back of my mind that my next car after the S3 would be the new TTS, but the prices released are absolutely crazy, The S3 starts at just over 30K and many dealers are offering upto 10% discount now it's been out a year.
Got mine in May with S-Tronic, B&O sound system and top of the range tech pack and few other bits and bobs for 33k...can't even get a basic spec Mk3 TT for that let alone the 300bhp TTS!

Might be time to sell my private TT plate as doubt I'll go back to a TT :-(


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

Leegaryhall said:


> ...can't even get a basic spec Mk3 TT for that let alone the 300bhp TTS!


Thats 'at the moment' if it doesn't sell dealers will start offering discounts in about 6 months, like they have with the BMW M3/M4.£3K off list at the moment


----------



## Leegaryhall (Aug 21, 2011)

Still gonna be well over 40k to get a decent spec TTS?

We all know the new TT will sell like hot cakes anyway cause it's an Audi TT, with the TDI everywhere due to 60mpg+

I think the new RS3 will be similar money to a base TTS and that will be an amazing bit of kit.
Don't get me wrong, I would LOVE a new TTS but just cannot afford/stomach paying over 45k for a car that don't look any different from my MK2 which I chopped in for 15k lol. the smart interior/ dash is great and will feel truly next gen if you are coming from a Mk2, but if you are coming in from say a new A3/s3 then it is basically the same tech but situated in front of the driver, nothing new really.


----------



## AudiAl (Jun 16, 2014)

Leegaryhall said:


> Still gonna be well over 40k to get a decent spec TTS?
> 
> We all know the new TT will sell like hot cakes anyway cause it's an Audi TT, with the TDI everywhere due to 60mpg+
> 
> ...


You only got £15k trade for a 2 year old Mk2??? WTF!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

AudiAl said:


> Leegaryhall said:
> 
> 
> > Still gonna be well over 40k to get a decent spec TTS?
> ...


I was offered £17k p/e for my TTR TDI for a march delivery new TT. My motor won't be quite 2 years old and have 24k on the clock. Factor in zero discount and a price to change of £20k for reasonably priced new TT - no chance


----------



## AudiAl (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm pissed. I paid £17k for a 2011 2.0 TFSI, 26K on clock in June. I've hypothetically been quoted £13,300 trade in value against a 2014 A3. So much for strong residuals... Its lost £3700 in six months. And I've spent £360 on tyres and 100 on alloy refurb.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Sell privately.

Sold my 2009 TTRS for £28,250 last year via Pistonheads. Fee is only £11.99


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ChrisTTS said:


> Sell privately.
> 
> Sold my 2009 TTRS for £28,250 last year via Pistonheads. Fee is only £11.99


If I do eventually decide on A TTR that is exactly what I will do. I agree with other posts the residuals are no better than other main stream cars. The only difference is because they are more expensive to start with you loose more as a percentage, plus the loss on purchased extras which you get nothing back for.

In a moment on madness I spec'd up my 3.00 litre A6 Quattro with 12k of extras, the audi dealer offered me just an additional £500 more than a basic model. It least I've got the comfort that the Audi dealer said they will sell my car easily - I bet!


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Exactly. Options count for nothing when trading in a car, possibly with the exception of satnav.

You have them because you want them.
They do make a difference if you sell privately.


----------



## Leegaryhall (Aug 21, 2011)

AudiAl said:


> Leegaryhall said:
> 
> 
> > Still gonna be well over 40k to get a decent spec TTS?
> ...


car was 60reg and 3.5 yrs old, so didn't think 15k was too bad.
Dealer had it straight up for £19995 which pissed me off, but they soon dropped it to £17995, which is about right, 3000-3500 mark up.


----------



## Leegaryhall (Aug 21, 2011)

AudiAl said:


> I'm pissed. I paid £17k for a 2011 2.0 TFSI, 26K on clock in June. I've hypothetically been quoted £13,300 trade in value against a 2014 A3. So much for strong residuals... Its lost £3700 in six months. And I've spent £360 on tyres and 100 on alloy refurb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Welcome to the wonderful world of the used car market!!!! Buying cars is a money pit. If you bought from a dealer then you would have lost 3k as soon as you drive of the forecourt, so losing 4k in 6 months ain't bad.


----------



## AudiAl (Jun 16, 2014)

I think the problem selling privately is (a) making sure someone doesn't rip you off with a bounced cheque etc and (b) the fact you could sell next week or in six months which doesn't leave much time to source a new motor when you depend on one for work. Its an all round ball-ache whichever way you do it.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

AudiAl said:


> I think the problem selling privately is (a) making sure someone doesn't rip you off with a bounced cheque etc and (b) the fact you could sell next week or in six months which doesn't leave much time to source a new motor when you depend on one for work. Its an all round ball-ache whichever way you do it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


When I sold my last TTR I negotiated the max discount I could get from the dealer. Agreed a trade in price for my motor (basically trade) which overall I was happy with, but on the proviso that if I could sell my motor privately I would. About three weeks before my motor arrived I advertised my motor in auto trader which thankfully sold for £2k more than the p/ e offered price.

The worst case scenario would have been accepting the deal in total from the dealerl which thankfully didn't happen. It's a gamble and you do get tyre kickers and the guy who bought the car came with cash which we jointly paid into the bank. The problem is I cannot even get a fair price for my car from Audi in the first place. It is not practical to sell the TT privately for a price I am happy to accept and then order the car as my wife would be with out a car for 4 months.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

What about We Buy Any Car..not the greatest but can be better than the dealers px price


----------



## AudiAl (Jun 16, 2014)

Templar said:


> What about We Buy Any Car..not the greatest but can be better than the dealers px price


£12,750 LOL

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

AudiAl said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > What about We Buy Any Car..not the greatest but can be better than the dealers px price
> ...


Ouch !!


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Used prices of the MK2 will only continue to drop, we buy give trade type prices and are normally accurate for that purpose.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

msnttf10 said:


> Used prices of the MK2 will only continue to drop, we buy give trade type prices and are normally accurate for that purpose.


I don't think dealers need much of an excuse to give you as little as possible for your p/e. The arrival of the mk3 only helps them to "justify" the poor price they will offer you and blame the new model for their valuation.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

My dealer when said when I put this to him said the market for the mk2 should remain quite strong for at least 12 months or so, maybe even 24 months. The reason being he suggests is that it will be some time before there are enough mk3's on the used car market and at a price most people can afford.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Templar said:


> My dealer when said when I put this to him said the market for the mk2 should remain quite strong for at least 12 months or so, maybe even 24 months. The reason being he suggests is that it will be some time before there are enough mk3's on the used car market and at a price most people can afford.


This is the thing. The Mk2 and Mk3 are in 2 separate markets. The prospective buyer of a 1-2 year old TT is only going to be looking at MK2s for the next year or more until the first second hand Mk3s start to appear on the forecourts, and even then they will be priced high due to their rarity value.
Also the absence of any new TTs being sold for about 8 months should add pressure on the demand for newish Mk2s.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Templar said:


> My dealer when said when I put this to him said the market for the mk2 should remain quite strong for at least 12 months or so, maybe even 24 months. The reason being he suggests is that it will be some time before there are enough mk3's on the used car market and at a price most people can afford.


In theory your dealer is absolutely right, however as stated previously try p/exchanging your motor and see what he says then.

To quote my own experience:

In 2013 my dealer offered me £15k for my 4 year old TTR TDI with 46,000 miles plus a hefty discount off my new TTR TDI.

In 2014 my dealer offered me £17k for march delivery for my higher spec 2013 TTR TDI which will have 24,000 miles on the clock by then. Absolutely no discount off a reasonably spec'd TTR 2l petrol fwd, an eye watering £20k balance to find.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Alan Sl said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > My dealer when said when I put this to him said the market for the mk2 should remain quite strong for at least 12 months or so, maybe even 24 months. The reason being he suggests is that it will be some time before there are enough mk3's on the used car market and at a price most people can afford.
> ...


That's why the cost to change is the key number. Getting offered £2k more for trade-in is irrelevant if no discount. When I swap cars I don't even ask what the tradein is, just how much I have to pay to drive away... I've also found worth having a drive the deal quote in your pocket can help the dealer sharpen his offer, especially if you are prepared to walk away.

Realistically a dealer is rarely, if ever going to offer you any more than trade price for your car. If he does you can guarantee he's just giving you the extra at whatever the discount on new car would have been to make you feel like you got a good deal.


----------



## AudiAl (Jun 16, 2014)

My problem is that I've only ever bought one car brand new in my life and that was 15 years ago. Buying nearly new means you don't have much room for negotiating on the asking price, a grand off at most for something in the £18-£20k bracket.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

MK2 prices have been declining at an ever faster pace - it's the market not the dealer that control prices.
Dealer have to sell the cars at a rate to keep the business going.

A 12month old car can be had for 18k, that's over 30% loss in a single year.


----------



## AudiAl (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes but I bought 5 months ago for £17k and now it is worth £12-13k? I'm keeping it another 18-24 months I think. I like the car, I'm just indecisive...

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Shug750S said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


I quite agree the cost to change is always the key thing. The point that I was trying to make was that my current TT is half the age of the one I sold last year, has half the mileage and is a higher spec and is only worth £2k more.

When I negotiate a deal on a new motor I:

Aim for for the max discount possible as for every £1k off the vehicle saves me £200 in vat
Accept that I don't get any over allowance on my p/e (as this would normally come off any additional discount you have failed to save on the price of the new motor in the first place).

I don't get hung up on my p/e value as long as I get a good discount off the new car. With the example that I quoted I was trying to demonstrate that I was offered a sh*t p/e price for my TT and no discount- basically a lose lose situation and I am not that stupid


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Think I may have said earlier, the new TT doesn't seem to have had the positive impact a lot of us was hoping for. The looks for instance has and still is been argumented, but shear cost of it has put many off.
Yes the tech in it is great but you need to spend a tidy 1800 almost to really benefit from it.

If there are some decent dealer incentives when I think about changing I'll probably have another look but at the moment I'm still being impressed by my S4.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Templar said:


> Think I may have said earlier, the new TT doesn't seem to have had the positive impact a lot of us was hoping for. The looks for instance has and still is been argumented, but shear cost of it has put many off.
> Yes the tech in it is great but you need to spend a tidy 1800 almost to really benefit from it.
> 
> If there are some decent dealer incentives when I think about changing I'll probably have another look but at the moment I'm still being impressed by my S4.


I agree with you, if there were some half decent discounts I would probably get one. The trouble is Audi's sales world wide are on the up so they probably are being quite bullish about their projected sales. The only possible fly in the ointment could be that Europe which is obviously a key market for Audi is not fairing particularly well economically. So Audi's strategy could be to redirect more cars to the UK with incentives for the dealers to push sales as our economy is performing better.

I remember just before the recession when the Q5 came out asking for a discount and almost being laughed out of the show room. The recession kicked in, European car sales especially were on their knees. I received a phone call from the dealer 4 months later and was offered £2.5k off a Q5 which I duly accepted.

Since the launch of the TT I have visited two dealerships which were quite busy though no one was looking at the TT. This could be that the TT is quite a niche motor so less people perhaps would be looking at it compared to say an A3 or A4.

Who knows how Audi will respond this time. I will just bide my time and see what happens.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The UK has been a big market for the TT up to now so if it fails here its prospects elsewhere will be even bleaker.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

I saw the Mk3 close up for the first time - loved it. Didn't get to test drive it but sat inside and had a little play with the dash etc. The interior is just stunning! Went home priced one up (not even TTS!) - over £40K! No way!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Question is here, do you think Audi will sell the new TT in big numbers ?


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Templar said:


> Question is here, do you think Audi will sell the new TT in big numbers ?


I have now seen 3 Mk3 TTs on the road since getting my new S3 a few weeks ago. I have not seen another S3 on the roads yet.
If that's anything to go by then audi are onto a winner.

...or is it because I work near Heathrow and all those air stewardesses have bought one so it's not too representative :lol:


----------



## AudiAl (Jun 16, 2014)

Martin L said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Question is here, do you think Audi will sell the new TT in big numbers ?
> ...


No its because they were actually mk 2's and just look like the mk 3 lol...

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm yet to see one on the road...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I've not seen one yet on the road at least... local dealers have around 3, one off each variant. 
I agree the side profile is very similar to the mk2, front and rear are a bit of a giveaway.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Martin L said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Question is here, do you think Audi will sell the new TT in big numbers ?
> ...


I work near Heathrow too and I saw one red MK3... (basic sport model). It was at World Business Centre car park...


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

I own a MkII Black Edition (for another 2 days) and got myself a test drive in the MkIII at Stansted Audi in November.

Liked the car, hated the price  .

So I've taken my custom elsewhere. So after 13 years in a TT of some description I will be the proud owner of a non-Audi as from Wednesday.


----------



## AudiAl (Jun 16, 2014)

What did you buy?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Come on spill the beans..


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

AudiAl said:


> What did you buy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


I'll probably be caned for this, but I am taking delivery of an Alfa Romeo Giulietta QV - the one with the engine from the 4C.

It has all the (major) bits that I particularly wanted from the TT MkIII (except Quattro) and sounds really nice!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sat in an S-line in the showroom last week and thought there were too many things about it, inside and out, that are similar to the Mk2. Oh, apart from the price. I'll see how the market stands in 2 years time when I'll be looking to change but at the moment I wouldn't pay all that extra for something that looks so similar. 
However I really did like the A3 convertible they had in the showroom. The top of range is a bit down on power though and the S3 convertible is a BIG jump up on price but I think that's where I'll be going next.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Sat in an S-line in the showroom last week and thought there were too many things about it, inside and out, that are similar to the Mk2. Oh, apart from the price. I'll see how the market stands in 2 years time when I'll be looking to change but at the moment I wouldn't pay all that extra for something that looks so similar.
> However I really did like the A3 convertible they had in the showroom. The top of range is a bit down on power though and the S3 convertible is a BIG jump up on price but I think that's where I'll be going next.


Very interesting that you maybe thinking of an A3 cab, because of my disappointment with the pricing of the TTR I may consider the A3 Cab, would love the S3 but agree maybe too pricey for me also - great car though.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The RS3 facelift is out next year.. around 370ish bhp 5 pot and running the new haldex system plus the option of a 7 speed S Tronic....any takers ??


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Templar said:


> The RS3 facelift is out next year.. around 370ish bhp 5 pot and running the new haldex system plus the option of a 7 speed S Tronic....any takers ??


Never worked for me and more practicality than I need and wait til you see the price! Ceramic brakes are an option...


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Alan Sl said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sat in an S-line in the showroom last week and thought there were too many things about it, inside and out, that are similar to the Mk2. Oh, apart from the price. I'll see how the market stands in 2 years time when I'll be looking to change but at the moment I wouldn't pay all that extra for something that looks so similar.
> ...


I'm a fan of the new elongated A3 Cab to replace the A3 Sportback Quattro.

Downside is the boot's smaller than the one in the F-Type


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

RockKramer said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > The RS3 facelift is out next year.. around 370ish bhp 5 pot and running the new haldex system plus the option of a 7 speed S Tronic....any takers ??
> ...


It should be about the same price as a similarly specced TTS.

My lease provider is going crazy. What should happen is that the high price shouldn't matter because you're only paying the depreciation on the car during the period of the lease.

As an example the Mercedes SLK55 is a £54,000 car. Mercedes say the car will be worth £42,000 after 2 years/20,000 miles so the car costs £500/month to lease plus finance charges so you're realistically looking at £530/month on the road.

But the Audi Leasing residuals are truly catastrophic. A new TTS at £40,000 will only be worth 24,000 at 2 years/20,000 miles so they want £670/month plus finance charges makes it £700/month to lease.

So guess what I'm getting next....


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

wja96 said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


So you are saying the Merc will only loose just over 10% in 2 years - really? Must be one of the lowest depreciating motors on the planet.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

No, because Mercedes and the lease provider are playing a game. A business lease should always be cheaper because the finance company doesn't have to finance the VAT portion of a new car sale. After that it's up to the supplier (the manufacturer) and the leasing company to work out a depreciation value that ultimately will be the basis of what the company leasing the car will actually pay the lease provider.

If Mercedes decide that the car actually costs them £42000 and they're happy to have my £12000 and a low mileage two-year old used car on their dealers forecourt in two years time then they can set any values they want.

£54000 new and £42000 used keeps the myth alive.

£42000 actual cost and £30,000 is probably closer to reality.

But what Audi are doing is having ALL their purchase price up front AND they want paying all the leasing charges, which is why a £40,000 TTS is significantly more expensive to lease than an SLK55. I could, if I wanted, have a £77,000 SL400 for the same lease price as a TTS on a monthly basis. You can easily check for yourself what the headline monthly lease prices are for a TT and an SLK. SLKs are much cheaper to lease for effectively the same spec model in the range. The TDi Ultra Sport model is about £325+VAT to lease. The AMG CDi250 SLK is £250+VAT on the same terms. Both cars cost about the same new. £30-35,000-ish.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Alan Sl said:


> So you are saying the Merc will only lose just over 10% in 2 years - really? Must be one of the lowest depreciating motors on the planet.


£12,000 in 2 years on a list of £54,000 is 22% depreciation. Which is still very good.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nearly got an AMG Cdi SLK on lease in the middle of this year... Some excellent deals on offer, small deposit down £200 pcm and over two years. Merc dealers couldn't come close on the deal we were quoted online.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Templar said:


> Nearly got an AMG Cdi SLK on lease in the middle of this year... Some excellent deals on offer, small deposit down £200 pcm and over two years. Merc dealers couldn't come close on the deal we were quoted online.


I see that Mercedes are putting in a *£5600 contribution* to your deposit on SLKs if you take out their finance. 
Not that interested myself but may be worth a look for some.


----------



## andyd (May 27, 2007)

Also noticed MB are doing some big deposit contributions..

£6200 towards a CLK coupe means a C220'Amg sport for £329, compared to TT s line diesel at £454 a month for same £3800 customer deposit ..


----------



## andyd (May 27, 2007)

When you start looking at what you can get for under £40k I have to say it makes Audi "new" TT prices look really expensive..

to name but 2 ..

Merc C63 AMG coupe approved used .. 13 plate, £39,995
BMW 1M Coupe 11 plate £38k .. totally depreciation proof.
Audi R8 57 Plate £39k.. pretty much depreciation proof.

Makes me ponder about just keeping my TT Tdi as a daily runner and buying something else that wont depreciate much as a weekend / summer toy to keep forever..


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

andyd said:


> When you start looking at what you can get for under £40k I have to say it makes Audi "new" TT prices look really expensive..
> 
> to name but 2 ..
> 
> ...


I am a bit undecided myself. My current TTR TDI is a brilliant motor and spec'd up to my choice. If the new TT was not so expensive especially when spec'd up it would be a no brainer for me. I am tempted to keep it also and change my other car. I will just monitor future deals on TT's and see what happens.


----------



## riiiiiich (Oct 22, 2011)

Crazily expensive. I'm looking at changing my TT next year but I can't justify the cost for what is, still, a 2 litre. Probably going to go for a nearly new RS5 instead - at least I feel I am getting something for my money...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Do you think Audi have dropped a bit of a clanger pricing the TT , lots of current TT owners who might have been tempted with the third gen seem very disappointed.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Templar said:


> Do you think Audi have dropped a bit of a clanger pricing the TT , lots of current TT owners who might have been tempted with the third gen seem very disappointed.


I don't know. There is a lot of vocal stuff on here about the price hike but isn't that just the way it always is. I mean rarely do you get protracted debates about how something is such a bargain. And there are quite a few on here who have ordered a Mk3 so not everyones turning away.

I do suspect also that many of the people complaining about the price never bought a new TT in the first place and are really comparing the price of a new Mk3 against what they paid for a second hand model a while back. They were probably not in the market for a new car anyway but in the absence of any second hand Mk3s a new Mk3 is well above what they would be prepared to pay.

It would be interesting to hear from some of the more established members who may have been around when the Mk2 was launched - what was the feeling in the community about the price of the Mk2 at that time?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Good and interesting point tbh. Having purchased several new cars over the years I personally think the latest model is over priced for what you get for your money. If there Was to be some incentive schemes in the future I would consider one but as it stands the performance per £ just doesn't add up for me so Will keep my S4 which I purchased new just under a year ago for possibly another year then have another look.
As it stands now I'd be going for a year old Cayman or preferably a Cayman S if funds permitted.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

It's not just the TT that's been price hiked.

End 2010 twisted a deal on a A3 TDi Quattro S/S sportback black edition with most of available options for £24k - the same car now is just under £40k list

AUDI know their brand has become a real status symbol, so just like every other must have brand up goes the price

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

ZephyR2 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think Audi have dropped a bit of a clanger pricing the TT , lots of current TT owners who might have been tempted with the third gen seem very disappointed.
> ...


I was around for the Mk2 launch and had a QS at the time. If I recall there was not so much debate about the pricing / cost of options at the time A lot of the discussion was focused on the design given it was a major change form the 'icon' look to the MK2 design. Of course there were comments about the pricing structure but also a lot more about some of the missing features from the models announced at launch time (quattro etc.). There was one trend accompanied with the MK2 at the time which I hated and that was every model seemed to come with or featured red seats!!

It's also interesting to note at the time that there was a lot more interest and input from existing forum members where many members went on to buy the MK2. For me at the time I sold my QS expecting to get a MK2 but ended up with an SLK and a cheaper 180 TT coupe. Only recently did I eventually buy a MK2 (14 plate) with a plan to use for a year or two until the MK3 market matures. But with prices as they are, particularly when you add in the some of the options that should come as standard, I doubt that I will make a move for Mk3 until much later if at all.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think Audi have dropped a bit of a clanger pricing the TT , lots of current TT owners who might have been tempted with the third gen seem very disappointed.
> ...


I think people were aware that there was a price-hike, but I don't think there was the massive discounting that we have seen from dealers over the last 2-3 years. With absolutely zero discount on the list prices, the cars look VERY expensive if you bought a new one three years ago. If you think that you could have bought a new TTRS for £43,000 on the road (with the right options too) then the TTS at full list price looks really expensive.

I always lease so I have to restrict my comments to that but Audi are just nowhere near the deals on the Mercedes SLK and BMW Z4 at the moment. It's not just a few pounds either, it's almost double to lease a 184PS manual TT TDi over the automatic 204PS SLK AMG CDi. And that's before you add sat nav or full leather (both of which the Mercedes currently has as standard).

I'm going to get another SLK in May, probably the AMG55 because I fancy something more as I approach my 50th birthday, and in 2 years time I'll look again at the TTS, which hopefully with have settled into the same sort of discounts that can be had on most Audis at the moment.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

The 1M is starting to slip a little now, 6 months back there wasn't one on the BMW site for under £39K, now there are 4 under £37K and one at £33K, I suspect this years M2 is starting having an effect



andyd said:


> When you start looking at what you can get for under £40k I have to say it makes Audi "new" TT prices look really expensive..
> 
> to name but 2 ..
> 
> ...


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

ZephyR2 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think Audi have dropped a bit of a clanger pricing the TT , lots of current TT owners who might have been tempted with the third gen seem very disappointed.
> ...


Well here's one who bought 4 NEW TTs over the years - 2 MkIs and 2 MkIIs. I wasn't put off by the price hike from MkI to II but have certainly been well put off by the hike from II to III. To spec up a MkIII to a level that was acceptable resulted in a well over £40k price tag and I just am not prepared to pay that for a Golf in a party frock.

The much vaunted dashboard revamp would be of limited appeal as I think it's useful if a passenger can see the sat nav, for instance, to assist programming and are actual navigation. The body shape is fine - I still like the Mk II - but didn't blow me away.

And to cap it all all they offered for my loaded Mk II with 15k on the clock was £19k!

I liked the drive but there was no way on this earth that I could accept that the drive, interior and 'improvements' were over £20k better than my old ride. So I jumped ship.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

mikef4uk said:


> The 1M is starting to slip a little now, 6 months back there wasn't one on the BMW site for under £39K, now there are 4 under £37K and one at £33K, I suspect this years M2 is starting having an effect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had two 1 series in the household and I personally could not live with the interior..cheap horrible plastics everywhere... Audis still have a large edge where interiors are concerned.


----------



## andyd (May 27, 2007)

Agree,I had a 135 coupe for a while but the interior was plain bland, the cabin too narrow and driving position too upright, but I would consider a 1M for the way it drives..

Hoping my TTS will give me the fun factor along with practicality needed and a better interior than most BMWs these days..


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Too many'ideal' conditions for me to consider another1 series even though the M1 is a strong performer in this case... day to day it wouldn't even be on my list, just doesn't feel special enough.


----------

